# LCdH Tijuana HERF, 18 June 2005



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

It's just a few days away. Come on down across the border and visit the closest La Casa del Habano to the USA! Check in here and make arrangements to meet up. Easiest access is to take the last USA exit off I-5 and pull into the first parking lot on the right. From there, it's a 5 minute bus ride to TJ, just 2 blocks from LCdH. When you exit the bus station, walk to the left, it's 2 blocks down. You are already on the correct side of the street, Avenida Revolucion. 

So, who's coming down?? :z


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> It's just a few days away. Come on down across the border and visit the closest La Casa del Habano to the USA! Check in here and make arrangements to meet up. Easiest access is to take the last USA exit off I-5 and pull into the first parking lot on the right. From there, it's a 5 minute bus ride to TJ, just 2 blocks from LCdH. When you exit the bus station, walk to the left, it's 2 blocks down. You are already on the correct side of the street, Avenida Revolucion.
> 
> So, who's coming down?? :z


Sorry I can't make it Eric, I'm coaching baseball again and we have Saturday games. Keep Mo outta trouble would you, he's gonna get popped carrying that big ol bag full of contraband! Wish I was goin, ya'll have some fun!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

:r I don't think Mo will be bringing the whole humidor with him this time! 

If any of you guys with fancy cars want to leave them at my house and carpool down in my truck, I can seat 5 pretty comfortably (including me). I live in a safe 'hood and have a cop living directly across the street, so we don't many :gn problems. The smokeing lamp will be lighted on my back patio before and after the border run for those that want to come on over.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Just got the schedule -- what time Sat.....


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> It's just a few days away. Come on down across the border and visit the closest La Casa del Habano to the USA! Check in here and make arrangements to meet up. Easiest access is to take the last USA exit off I-5 and pull into the first parking lot on the right. From there, it's a 5 minute bus ride to TJ, just 2 blocks from LCdH. When you exit the bus station, walk to the left, it's 2 blocks down. You are already on the correct side of the street, Avenida Revolucion.
> 
> So, who's coming down?? :z


I can't make either mate :tg I was looking forward to herfing with you guys but like Rick I have baseball stuff going on. oh well there's always the next mini herf cause I can't make the socal mega either


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I'll be there. Can't wait either my mother inlaw is comming to visit so I need more excuses to get out of the house


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Gonna try & make it, but won't be able to get there till after 4 or so. :u


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

galaga said:


> Just got the schedule -- what time Sat.....


I'll head down around noon. They close at 8 pm. Come on down!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm going to try to come down, would love to meet you guys. I have some family coming in town, but I should be able to get away for at least one afternoon! I would most likely be there around 2-3.

I'll post whether I'm coming for sure or not when the time gets closer.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I'll head down around noon. They close at 8 pm. Come on down!


I just might make it!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> I just might make it!


Let's talk. I may reconsider going.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

galaga said:


> I just might make it!


Sweet I hope to see you


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Found this web site on the net for our trip. 
This is the store right, 1115 Ave Revolucion

http://www.lacasadeltabaco.com/


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Dat's da place. Hope ya can make it!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

galaga said:


> Found this web site on the net for our trip.
> This is the store right, 1115 Ave Revolucion
> 
> http://www.lacasadeltabaco.com/


I was down there 2 weeks ago. They've got the Mag 50s in stock. Don't know if they're selling singles yet, but they're $399 a box.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

ill be there for sure


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

Looks like I won't be able to make this one. Keep me posted on the next one so I can get a chance to meet you guys!
Sam


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm gonna bail too...I know I'm missing a good time!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

shatfield said:


> Looks like I won't be able to make this one. Keep me posted on the next one so I can get a chance to meet you guys!
> Sam


Likewise. 
I look forward to meeting other magillas.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, seeing as this happened yesterday for me, let me be the first to ask... How was it?


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Lumpold said:


> Well, seeing as this happened yesterday for me, let me be the first to ask... How was it?


Hey, what happens in Mexico stays in Mexico. :r

Myself, Gabedog, Zemekone, MM2(SW) and MoTheMan all met up at LCDH and enjoyed some fine cigars, BS'd and generally had a good time. Afterward, we got permission from MM2(SW)'s wife to come over to my house for another smoke and some coffee. I think a few people were suffering for nicotine poisoning by the end of the night!

I'm looking forward to getting another TJ trip together. Hopefully more of us San Diegans can make it next time!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Hey, what happens in Mexico stays in Mexico. :r


 :r true dat! nicotine posioning to saw the least! The trip was awsome!


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I had a great time. Glad the wife let me out to play, and what happens in TJ stays.............


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

TJ was a blast. Only wish I could have gotten there earlier.

. . . And what they say, "What happens in TJ, stays in TJ."


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

What, they were tugging on your shirt sleeves?


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

man guys im still burnt out no stogies till monday. T/J was a blast cigars were great and the view was....AWSOME we got to go again soon or at least go to goat lockers patio and hang out in his pool . see you guys soon


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

Sounds like a great time, I will definitely have to make the next one- in TJ or in SD.


----------

